# Beorn's Wife



## Ecthelion (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm reading The Felloship of The Ring book now
and I remeber reading that when Bilbo and Frodo
were talking it said that Frodo found out Beorn
had a son named Reorn or something like that
and I was just wondering if anyone knows who 
Beorn's wife is.  





____________________________________________________
'All that is gold does not glitter
Not all those who wander are lost; 
The old thing that is strong does not wither
Deep roots are not reached by frost. 
From the ashes a fire shall be woken
A light from the shadows shall spring; 
Renewed shall be blade that was broken
The crownless again shall be king.'


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Jan 27, 2002)

I haven't heard anything bout Reorn and i have never heard anything bout Beorn's wife. Im sorry i couldn't have helped!


----------



## Ancalagon (Jan 29, 2002)

I'm not sure who she is.......but apparently she's like a 'bear' with a sore head in the mornings!


----------



## Elbereth (Feb 9, 2002)

Well, I just read the Hobbit, and it does say that Beorn did have sons, and many generations of his line still had the ability to change into bear form. However, the mention of a wife never appears. 

I don't know, this is just my opinion, but Beorn seems like the swingin' bachelor type to me. Perhaps his heirs came from a one night stand with some of the women from Dale. Just a funny thought...


----------

